# Control Nintendo y pistola Zapper NES por USB.



## Vlad (Nov 13, 2008)

Hola

Quisiera adaptar los viejos perifericos de mi difunta consola de videojuegos de 8 bits (Nintendo NES) par poder jugar los juegos con el emulador de la computadora, por que pues no es lo mismo sin un control o la pistola originales.

Entiendo que es necesario un microcontrolador (como los PIC) cual es mas recomendable, como la aplicacion es algo simple (es para adaptar tecnología de hace 20 años a las computadoras actuales) entonces cual es mas facil de conseguir mas barato y cumple sin reservas con el proposito propuesto?

Es posible escribir el programa en Pyton?

Si alguien pudiera sugerir algun metodo y asesorarme, se lo agradeceria enormemente.

Les Agradesco de antemano.


----------



## pic-man (Nov 13, 2008)

Esto es algo que yo he querido desde hace mucho, mi consola NES está muerta y quiero usar los controles con algún emulador pero desconozco como hacerlo. Incluso tengo el PIC 18f2550 para la comunicación usb pero no se que es lo que se necesita para realizar esa adaptación.

Estaré pendiente de este post para ver si surgen ideas.


----------



## seba7_sin (Nov 13, 2008)

Hace varios años, tuve la misma idea que vos pero con controles de Sega. Te comento que me funciono de maravilla.

Toda la información la saqué de esta página:
http://www.emulatronia.com/reportajes/directpad/index.htm

Ademas, hay para otros controles como Playstation, Nintendo 64 y SuperNintendo. Los controles se suelen conectar por el puerto paralelo de la PC (el de impresoras viejas). Además, no hay practicamente gastos en circuitos complicados, solo hay diodos y resistencias.

Fijate si te sirve la información! Suerte!


----------



## fernandoae (Nov 13, 2008)

Pero si quieren algo mas moderno y practico al ser usb se pueden comprar un gamepad genius maxfire creo que es el modelo,sale unos 25 pesos y posee 8 botones y dos ejes... mas que suficiente para cualquier aplicacion...
Despues de ahi lo destripan y ya tienen la parte dificil solucionada, saludos


----------



## pic-man (Nov 13, 2008)

Yo quisiera saber como funcionan los gamepads pero no tengo idea de donde encontrar esas especificaciones. Supongo que debe haber algún estándar, algo que haga que los controles funcionen bien con cualquier juego o emulador.


----------



## fernandoae (Nov 13, 2008)

No entendi muy bien a donde apunta tu pregunta pero lo que hace que un gamepad funcione con cualquier aplicacion ( sea usb o conector viejo)es que para windows siempre va a ser lo mismo... un joystick de x ejes y x botones


----------



## pic-man (Nov 14, 2008)

A eso me refiero, las especificaciones de como mandar la información de los ejes y botones para que windows la comprenda. Teniendo esas especificaciones sería más fácil adaptar un control de nintendo para poder conectarlo a la computadora usando un microcontrolador con usb.


----------



## fernandoae (Nov 14, 2008)

Si tenes ganas de usar un micro el tema de los dispositivos HID te puede solucionar mucho la vida...
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Human_interface_device
Aunque sigo con que es mas facil adaptar un gamepad usb y quizà hasta mas barato


----------



## pic-man (Nov 14, 2008)

Aqui hay una solución muy interesante: http://edshowtos.blogspot.com/2008/06/how-to-make-your-own-nes-usb-controller.html

El que lo hizo conectó dentro del control de nintendo un hub usb, un controlador de teclado usb y una memoria usb de 2gb. Parece sencillo, como dice fernandoae debe ser mas facil adaptar algo ya hecho que hacerlo desde cero. La explicación es buena, aunque no haya terminado de entender todo, y como dije la solución es bastante interesante, y sin necesidad de programar ningun microcontrolador.


----------



## Ardogan (Nov 14, 2008)

No dejen de ver esto:

An Introduction to USB Descriptors - With a Gameport to USB Gamepad Translator Example

USB Combination Devices - Demonstarted by a Combination Mouse and Gamepad Device


----------



## pic-man (Nov 14, 2008)

Gracias por esos enlaces. Sin duda microchip debe ser siempre la fuente de consulta cuando se quiere hacer algo con un pic.


----------



## Himmler (Ago 3, 2009)

en que se diferencia un control de nes de uno de snes? por que yo desarme un control de una consola generica (copia del nes) y vi que solo habia botones como en un control remoto y cables. quisiera saber si existe alguna diferencia importante para asi seguir el tutorial de emulatronia


----------



## Himmler (Ago 3, 2009)

encontre estos diagramas pero sinceramente no les entendi


----------



## fernandoae (Ago 3, 2009)

Que es lo que no entendiste?


----------

